# Maytag Side by side



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

if you know nothing about refrigerator compressors, you will need to call a repairman. You either have a bad compressor relay (good ) or a bad compressor (bad).


----------



## dannykapp (Jan 12, 2010)

Hopefully it is something easy, the fridge is only about 4 years old. Good thing the one out in the garage is working, had to move everything. And would you know it we just got back from grocery shopping.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

dannykapp said:


> Hopefully it is something easy, the fridge is only about 4 years old. Good thing the one out in the garage is working, had to move everything. And would you know it we just got back from grocery shopping.


Aren't these things warranted for several years. If so, it may be getting toward the end, and I would be checking real quick in case it is the comprssor and not the relay.

Hardwareman, do you know how long the closed system is warranted?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

boman47k said:


> Hardwareman, do you know how long the closed system is warranted?


Maytag like all manufacturers switched to a 1 year warranty about 5 years ago. Sucks, but it is just that


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

After I posted that, I read somewhere something about most only being warranted for a year now. A few high end models may be exceptions, I didn't know.

I remember reading somewhere many years ago an article about the best buys in the market for consumers. Appliances were near the top as they could be expected to last many years, 15 to 20 rings a bell. Not so by a long shot now. Seems more like 5 to 7 if your lucky.

I once got a truck load or two of used appliances that had been removed by the store that sold them ( Lowe's, I think). Seems like it was like 50 ranges and some fridges. There were some very old units, some classics that would have brought good money from a restorer. Not much wrong with some of them if anything. Some were just old. Might have still outlasted the ones that replaced them.

I agree, it sucks. Seems so many things now are geared toward a throw away society.

I don't think the Maytag repairman is so lonely anymore. The ones that do not get that reference are younger than I am.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

The appl manf have changed their warranties; citing it was an added expense and not high on consumers list of important things-who they kiddin'!! with the new E mandates, price sensitive shoppers, and the round robin of dissatified customers with non-performing/crappy appliances they knew it was going to be a nightmare keeping up with warranty calls....there is no escape at any price point..lower end gets sent to landfill-high end gets big repair bill or crappy service if they have a contract..


----------



## dannykapp (Jan 12, 2010)

I unplugged it over night, plugged it back in in the morning and it seemed to start cooling again. Then last night I heard the hum and click again and it quit cooling again. I called the local repair guy and he told me to try the start/relay and capacitor attached to the compressor. I ordered both online this morning, so hopefully that is all it is. I really do not want to have to replace the compressor on a 4 year old fridge.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

look at the name plate on the compressor, if its a Tecumseh your probably wasting your money on the relay, if its a Danfoss you'll probably be ok will the relay.


----------



## dannykapp (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, installed the relay and no luck. Same problem as before. I talked to the repair man again and he said to check the owners manual and see if the compressor is covered under warranty. According to the manual the compressor is covered up to 5 years. I am going to try and call Maytag in the morning and see what they say. The only problem is I do not have the receipt to prove the original purchase date. Hopefully this will not give them an excuse to do any warranty work.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

watch out, no receipt could mean trouble. Where was it purchased, maybe they have some type of record.


----------



## dannykapp (Jan 12, 2010)

I am not sure where it was purchased or when exactly. The house is 4 years old and we are the second owner, so all I have is the owners manual. I might be able to find out from the previous owner.

Is changing the compressor hard to do? Not that I am going to even try to attempt.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

changing the compressor would be the most technically involved repair on your refrig, normally costs would run about $350.00 to $450.00. With no purchase receipt they will go by the serial# to verify manufactured date, if it is 1 day over 5 you will be SOL


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

You didn't post you're model serial # but there was a free recall on the relay/ol on some units..was it fried?? if you're on the list they may change the comp if you're pesty enough..


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Check out www.repair.maytag.com for info on some recalls.

They reference 23 reports of relays overheating and causing fire and smoke damage.

Actually, I think it says 23 "additional" reports. May or may not be related to yours, but it does give a contact link to check with someone.


----------



## dannykapp (Jan 12, 2010)

I checked the link and it didn't show our fridge on a recall. I did notice that after replacing the relay it gets very hot. I reinstalled the old one and it is getting very warm also. I have a repairman coming out that Maytag set me up with. I have never heard of them (A&E factory service). I hope we can get this resolved in a quick manner. It is kind of a pain to have to go to the garage every time you need something from the fridge.
Maytag did give me some problems saying that the fridge only has a 1 year warranty. I told them that in the owners manual it states that the compressor has a 5 year. He then said that they will have to honor what the manual says. Sounds pretty fishy to me. Luckly I still had the manual.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

dannykapp said:


> I checked the link and it didn't show our fridge on a recall. I did notice that after replacing the relay it gets very hot. I reinstalled the old one and it is getting very warm also. I have a repairman coming out that Maytag set me up with. I have never heard of them (A&E factory service). I hope we can get this resolved in a quick manner. It is kind of a pain to have to go to the garage every time you need something from the fridge.
> Maytag did give me some problems saying that the fridge only has a 1 year warranty. I told them that in the owners manual it states that the compressor has a 5 year.* He then said that they will have to honor what the manual says.* Sounds pretty fishy to me. Luckly I still had the manual.


So they are sending someone for warranty work? :thumbsup:

The one you talked to may not have been there when that fridge was bought and still had the 5 year warranty.

I was thinking back when I did some work on appliances the warranty was about 5 years if not more.

I think he will find either a compressor problem, gas problem, or a fan problem. Maybe two of the three at this point.

At any rate, I hope you mean they are honoring the 5 year warranty.


----------



## dannykapp (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, they told me that I am responsible for the service call (minimum $75) and if it is the compressor Maytag will pay for parts and labor.
So hopefully it is the compressor. Does anybody know if the replacement compressor's are lasting longer than the factory one's or are they the same?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Maytag had a problem with some Tecumseh compressors about 5 to 6 years ago, I've changed all kinds of them. The replacement will be a Danfoss compressor, much better IMO. Sorry about the A&E service though, all I can say is good luck with that. If I were you I'd put the original realy back on and not mention it to them that you've been messing around with it. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## dannykapp (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for everybodies help on this. 
I did a quick google search on this A&E, not much good was said about them.
Last night I put the original realy back on and also put the back cover on, I will not mention that I did anything with it and hopefully this will all work out. I will keep you posted.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

just one more word of caution here, just because the book says it has a 5 year warranty does not mean it is still covered. Did Maytag say it will be covered? Maytag went to the 1 year warranty back on Jan 1 2006... I'll let you do the math


----------



## dannykapp (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, the joker on the phone with Maytag did say that if the compressor is the issue it will be covered under warranty, since it states it in the owners manual. 

I guess the guy that comes out tomorrow will shed some light on the issue.


----------



## dannykapp (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, the ending to the story is Maytag told me it was under warranty and then when the tech came out they stated that it wasn't under warranty. After another phone call to Maytag now they say it is not under warranty. They stated that it was bought on 1/26/2006, so it is just out of the warranty coverage. Long story short we went yesterday and bought a new fridge for $25 more than what the estimate was to replace the compressor. What a real kick in the nuts to have to replace the fridge after only 5 years.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

plus you get stuck wih a service charge for someone to tell you what we already told you....... sucks.


----------



## dannykapp (Jan 12, 2010)

I raised enough hell apparently that they waved the $75 service call. The thing that gets me is that Maytag told me it was under warranty the first time I called and this A&E also confirmed that it was a warranty call. When the tech shows up (3 hours after their appointment time window, and on the second attempt after they cancelled the first appointment a week earlier) his paper work showed it was a collect repair. But it is over now. Know anybody that wants a broken fridge that needs a compressor?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

So you missed out by about 1 month?


----------

